# Freak in the bed?



## Laevans7 (May 3, 2020)

Husband and I are arguing right now if there is such thing as a women being a freak in the bed and also had a good head on her shoulders. We are 30 and have been together since we were 12 so we have no clue what is like lol. Im just curious and decided to ask on here. He’s talked to his buddies and they say they find women who are amazing in bed but are psycho outside bed and are addicts, mental issues or just overall not a good women to bring home to parents. However, my husband feels there are women out there that are freaks in bed and amazing outside bed. After talking with my friends, I disagree. I’ve met women that tell me they are freaks in bed but are literally crazy and would not make a good wife/mother. The ones I know that are great mother’s/wives are not freaks in bed. Lol we are just arguing for no reason 😂


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

Differrence in opinions matters in this topic. Well, yes, women who are wild in bed are dumb outside but thats applicable for we men as well. So, it depends on what influence you more in life 

Cheers !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laevans7 (May 3, 2020)

IndianApple said:


> Differrence in opinions matters in this topic. Well, yes, women who are wild in bed are dumb outside but thats applicable for we men as well. So, it depends on what influence you more in life
> 
> Cheers !
> 
> ...


I agree just random depending on situation just curious since I’ve never met anyone who is both lol


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

We are humans afterall so having both qualities would be like interacting with the Alimighty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Spend the weekend trying to prove each other wrong.


----------



## Laevans7 (May 3, 2020)

OnTheFly said:


> Spend the weekend trying to prove each other wrong.


Hilarious and good idea!! Lol


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Laevans7 said:


> However, my husband feels there are women out there that are freaks in bed and amazing outside bed. After talking with my friends, I disagree. I’ve met women that tell me they are freaks in bed but are literally crazy and would not make a good wife/mother. The ones I know that are great mother’s/wives are not freaks in bed.


I've enjoyed some women who are exciting freaks in bed, and _most_ (not all!) were at least a _little_ crazy or maybe had some other minor flaw. And I've encountered far more women who are pretty "normal" and have good relationship qualities, but range from "normal" to off-putting when it comes to sex. 

However, your husband is correct: there are women who are freaks in bed and amazing outside bed in every way that would matter to most people. Apparently, it's somewhat rare! _Of course, this may depend entirely on how you define "freak in bed." _If it simply means extraordinarily skilled, creative, adventurous, playful, responsive, sometimes aggressive, etc., then there is a reasonable minority of women who are all that _and_ great wives and mothers, and may also be successful in other ways, too. My wife is one of these - but I wouldn't call her a freak. I would call her exceptional and rare.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

There's every combination. Of course, what you mean by "freak" and what others mean may differ. Younger women are usually the more experimental just to see what everything is like, but that won't last forever.


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

In my experience, my three freakiest girls I ever slept with were all crazy. They were unbelievable in bed but they were definitely not my choice for a bride. Again—my experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

This thread reminds me of this...


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I think there are some deeper issues to this question. 

I'd like to say that there are plenty of sensible, responsible, educated, hard working, mature career women that one would absolutely bring home to Mom that are completely uninhibited and passionate in the bedroom. 

Yes, I would like to say that. I just haven't been able to find any of them unfortunately. I do think they exist and that there are some out there - I just haven't been able to attract any of them. 

My wife was probably the closest to a sex freak who was also responsible and level headed and someone I could bring home to Mom......and that is why I married her. 

But the women I have been with who were completely uninhibited and uncensored and completely embracing of their passions were absolutely NOT GF or wife material and not who I would want raising my children or be listed on my mortgage and car loans. 

The absolute most sexually oriented and uninhibited and free-spirited woman I have ever been with would make Amy Schumer movie characters look like paragons of responsibility and self-control. 

She was a wonderful lover and loved getting down with me. But she couldn't or wouldn't hold an entry-level job for more than a year and usually more like a few months. She would either quit with no other job lined up because the job would entail something she didn't want to do or she would get fired because she wouldn't do what the job required or wouldn't follow policy because she didn't think that rules and policies applied to her. 

She never completed a degree or educational course even though she has been enrolled in several colleges and universities and had lot of various credits. She would do great in some classes that she liked and simply stopped going to other classes she didn't like or would just stop going in the middle of a semester because she didn't want to anymore. 

She was never an addict but was very cavalier with drugs and thought it was perfectly ok to be smoking weed all the time or indulge in whatever other substance was being passed around at the time. 

She couldn't pass up any kind of party and was down for whatever sexual activities were taking place at the time. She has probably been with dozens and dozens of men and probably a good number of women as well but never had an actual BF or steady relationship. Commitment and self-control and self-discipline were simply not in her DNA or nomenclature. 

She was perfectly ok living in crappy little one-room and if her dog puked or took a big ol' dump in the middle of the living room carpet, she would walk around it until she felt like cleaning it up. 

To be a completely uninhibited freak in bed, you have to have a good degree of self-indulgence and self centeredness and lack of discipline and self control. 

Those traits make good porn stars and good NSA hook ups from the bar or party but they don't make for good exclusive partners and coparents and would not be anyone you would need to rely on if a situation turned bad. 

Conversely, people that are ambitious and determined and self-disciplined and methodical and are used to a system of self-denial and tempering their animal desires for a greater good, probably carry much of that self-control and denial into the bedroom with them and aren't going to lick your backdoor while fingering you or giving you a HJ/BJ because.....well, you know... you just don't do that when you have control of yourself. 

So I am sure there are some unicorns out there that are perfectly mature, responsible and self-controlled adults that are also completely uninhibited and have no limits or boundaries in bed - I just haven't been able to find one.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> There's every combination. Of course, what you mean by "freak" and what others mean may differ. Younger women are usually the more experimental just to see what everything is like, but that won't last forever.


Read my post above. The woman I was referring to in that was in her mid 50s the last time we hooked up. 

A true freak doesn't outgrow it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Well by its very nature what you described as freak isn't going to be anything mainstream but everything exists.


----------



## Laevans7 (May 3, 2020)

Why do you think that is? 


DownByTheRiver said:


> There's every combination. Of course, what you mean by "freak" and what others mean may differ. Younger women are usually the more experimental just to see what everything is like, but that won't last forever.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

OnTheFly said:


> Spend the weekend trying to prove each other wrong.


Yeah, stop arguing and just get freaky. See who can out freak who.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Laevans7 said:


> Why do you think that is?


Because a lot of things you do out of curiosity aren't actually pleasurable.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Depends on your definition of “freak.” I work with some women who think oral sex is the most freaky thing a woman can do.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

oldshirt said:


> To be a completely uninhibited freak in bed, you have to have a good degree of self-indulgence and self centeredness and lack of discipline and self control.
> 
> Those traits make good porn stars and good NSA hook ups from the bar or party but they don't make for good exclusive partners and coparents and would not be anyone you would need to rely on if a situation turned bad.
> 
> Conversely, people that are ambitious and determined and self-disciplined and methodical and are used to a system of self-denial and tempering their animal desires for a greater good, probably carry much of that self-control and denial into the bedroom with them and aren't going to lick your backdoor while fingering you or giving you a HJ/BJ because.....well, you know... you just don't do that when you have control of yourself.


Someones sexual proclivities are just their sexual proclivities.

My very attractive wife has multiple tertiary qualifications including a BASc degree from one of the top universities in our country, various diplomas and a parade of other certificate courses as well. Plus except for 3 months following a redundancy, she has worked since she had a job after school as a teenager. Through to today where she has been in government management roles for many years with big budgets, many successful grant applications, with plenty of infrastructure, technology and lots of staff to manage. And has been a leading member of some professional organisations and committees.

At the same time our oldest child has done well so far, with high academic achievements in school with high distinction results at university into his second year of double degree courses. My wife has always been good at looking after her personal budget, has bought new cars outright from savings, has never had credit issues and is ahead on mortgage payments etc.

Likewise she doesn't take any illicit drugs at all, and hardly drinks any alcohol either, usually no more than 3-4 alcoholic drinks per any year.

She has also managed to maintain a successful first marriage (for her) through 21+ years, into a 24 year sexual relationship. While not having any mental health issues or a need for any drugs for the same. Plus for a few years she had to manage on her own, when our children were young when I was still in the Army and was often away for weeks through months at a time.

Yet my wife rims my backdoor whenever I like, enjoys receiving anal sex, does prostate massages, take my penis in her mouth after it has been in her backdoor. Receives golden showers and lets me pee in her mouth. Does oral sex aplenty, swallows and takes facials. Sometimes has sex in public places, is fine being filmed and photographed when having sex and or flashing when outdoors. While she enjoys plenty of other things as well, to the point we have always shared a rich, varied and very frequent sex life together. All while none of her friends know she enjoys any of those things at all.

The only instance I have ever experienced of someone who has mental issues, who was up for everything (similar to my wife) was with my ex-wife. Unfortunately for her, she developed a mental illness after we were married. Yet up until that point she was very capable. That said however, after we went our seperate ways she managed to pick herself up afterwards. Then got an education and has worked successfully in a professional career, while also being married to her second husband for decades as well.

I have been with other sexual partners as well, who also enjoyed a tremendous smorgasbord of varied sexual practices, yet they were very capable fully functional high achieving types as well.

So I can't say I share your experience or opinion on this. Of which I have never experienced being with any woman, who is a drug addict or is fine with living in squalor.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Can I get some of those pictures ? Just saying ....


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Hairdressers, redheads and girls named Tiffany... just sayin’.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I moved this thread from the Sex In Marriage forum to this one. This thread breaks the rules for posting in SIM. Please read the rules posted in a forum BEFORE you post in that forum. 

{speaking as a moderator}


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Laevans7 said:


> Husband and I are arguing right now if there is such thing as a women being a freak in the bed and also had a good head on her shoulders. We are 30 and have been together since we were 12 so we have no clue what is like lol. Im just curious and decided to ask on here. He’s talked to his buddies and they say they find women who are amazing in bed but are psycho outside bed and are addicts, mental issues or just overall not a good women to bring home to parents. However, my husband feels there are women out there that are freaks in bed and amazing outside bed. After talking with my friends, I disagree. I’ve met women that tell me they are freaks in bed but are literally crazy and would not make a good wife/mother. The ones I know that are great mother’s/wives are not freaks in bed. Lol we are just arguing for no reason 😂


Your husband is correct. Yes there are women who are "freaks in bed and amazing outside bed".

Anyone who says that any woman they have known who was a freak in bed was crazy, is making a statement about themselves. The statement is that they pick crazy women and some of those crazy women are also freaks in bed.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Personal said:


> Someones sexual proclivities are just their sexual proclivities.
> 
> My very attractive wife has multiple tertiary qualifications including a BASc degree from one of the top universities in our country, various diplomas and a parade of other certificate courses as well. Plus except for 3 months following a redundancy, she has worked since she had a job after school as a teenager. Through to today where she has been in government management roles for many years with big budgets, many successful grant applications, with plenty of infrastructure, technology and lots of staff to manage. And has been a leading member of some professional organisations and committees.
> 
> ...


Don't let her go!!!!!!! :-D


----------



## Lonely Hubby 75 (Oct 23, 2017)

Laevans7 said:


> Husband and I are arguing right now if there is such thing as a women being a freak in the bed and also had a good head on her shoulders. We are 30 and have been together since we were 12 so we have no clue what is like lol. Im just curious and decided to ask on here. He’s talked to his buddies and they say they find women who are amazing in bed but are psycho outside bed and are addicts, mental issues or just overall not a good women to bring home to parents. However, my husband feels there are women out there that are freaks in bed and amazing outside bed. After talking with my friends, I disagree. I’ve met women that tell me they are freaks in bed but are literally crazy and would not make a good wife/mother. The ones I know that are great mother’s/wives are not freaks in bed. Lol we are just arguing for no reason 😂


As a guy I have heard these stories from other guys that are dating a lot, and I do have to agree: not just women, but people in general that are really into sex and are flirting all the time, are freaks in bed, but then they cannot contain their sexuality out of bed, and their life is usually a mess.
Is your husband right? I would say he is 1% right since thats the amount of women that are freaks in bed and have their life together out of the bed. Not sure why this happens...
I guess a good balance is something we should look for.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Laevans7 said:


> Husband and I are arguing right now if there is such thing as a women being a freak in the bed and also had a good head on her shoulders. We are 30 and have been together since we were 12 so we have no clue what is like lol. Im just curious and decided to ask on here. He’s talked to his buddies and they say they find women who are amazing in bed but are psycho outside bed and are addicts, mental issues or just overall not a good women to bring home to parents. However, my husband feels there are women out there that are freaks in bed and amazing outside bed. After talking with my friends, I disagree. I’ve met women that tell me they are freaks in bed but are literally crazy and would not make a good wife/mother. The ones I know that are great mother’s/wives are not freaks in bed. Lol we are just arguing for no reason 😂


Didn't get through all the replies, but....

While I saw a lot of "depends on how you define freaky" type replies, to which I agree, it also depends upon how you are defining amazing, or responsible or wife/mother material.

From my experience plenty of such people, not just women, exist. But then there will be many who would claim that I am one of the freaky in bed, crazy out of bed types. I've made no secret of being in the BDSM and Poly lifestyles, as are my spouses. Yet, I hold a job that I have been at for over two decades, and my one wife has been at her job for close to that. I could wish my husband was more responsible around the house, but he is steady and true at his job as well (since his unemployment period was due to layoffs and not firing, I don't hold it against him). We regularly care for the grandkids, maintain a clean, if cluttered household (hey it's not easy merging essentially 4 households, especially when everyone are major bibliophiles, as well as collectors of other things.), teach board games at game stores to others, and pretty much all the "normal responsible" behavior, as most consider it. But while we see all we do as normal, others will look at that list and say that we are not normal or are crazy or even dangerous. Perception is funny thing.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Because a lot of things you do out of curiosity aren't actually pleasurable.


But you will never find the pleasurable ones if you don't try and experiment.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

I can be a freak in the bedroom with the right person. And I am extremely responsible person. and know many more women like this.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

WandaJ said:


> I can be a freak in the bedroom with the right person. And I am extremely responsible person. and know many more women like this.


Can I schedule an audtion with you to see if I'm the right person? LOL


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

CharlieParker said:


> Hairdressers, redheads and girls named Tiffany... just sayin’.


My wife says I'll have to wait for Candy or Brandy to show up to get that freak in bed I so desire.


----------

